# Cedarwood & Peppermint Blend Suggestion



## HowieRoll (Nov 11, 2017)

I was hoping to get a little guidance regarding ratios from anyone who has made a cedarwood and peppermint blend (EO) soap before.

I've put drops on paper and really like a 2:1 blend (cedarwood : peppermint), as it really evokes a smell of chocolate peppermint.  But sometimes soap smells take on a mind of their own after curing, and I wonder if anyone who has been down this road could share their results/opinions?

Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Kittish (Nov 11, 2017)

HowieRoll said:


> I was hoping to get a little guidance regarding ratios from anyone who has made a cedarwood and peppermint blend (EO) soap before.
> 
> I've put drops on paper and really like a 2:1 blend (cedarwood : peppermint), as it really evokes a smell of chocolate peppermint.  But sometimes soap smells take on a mind of their own after curing, and I wonder if anyone who has been down this road could share their results/opinions?
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated!



It's not a combination I'd considered, but I may have to try it out. If it needs a sweet/vanilla note, maybe try adding some balsam of peru oil?

Also, you might try doing just a 1 pound batch with the combination, see what it does without using much in the way of supplies.


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 11, 2017)

You could try mixing up a bit and adding a drop or two of lye to see if it morphs. A few months ago someone on the forum tried it because she liked the soap version of the fragrance but not the lotion version and wanted a lotion that smelled like the soap did (if that makes sense).


----------



## HowieRoll (Nov 11, 2017)

I appreciate the input from both of you!  Kittish, unfortunately I do not have any balsam of peru but have heard it can add a nice touch to blends, so may have to investigate adding some to my next order.  This blend smells pretty sweet already, but I'm afraid it'll morph over time.

BattleGnome, adding the lye is a great idea and one I'll have to investigate.

It's not a blend I normally would have considered, either, but I'd like to make a soap inspired by artemis' October SMF Challenge entry, and using Auntie Clara's dappled halo effect technique with salt added at trace.  When I asked my husband what "snow" smells like, his response was something woodsy and fresh.  My thought was something bright and minty, so that's why I tried combining the two to see if it might work.  But now the blend smells like chocolate mint, so I'm wondering if I should save it for a design more befitting.  And back and forth in my head I go!


----------

